# Post Your room design /room idea/ room themes Here ( only for ACNL)



## momiji345 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Post Your room design /room idea/ room themes Here ( only for ACNL) If The room is not yours please ask the person if you can post here ,or At lest credit them *

Hello my name Momiji ~ credit to people who i got idea from (thank you )

When i first got the game my house was a mess/cluttered ,there was lot of random items.But when i found animal crossing community it give me a opening to expand my imaginary.I start to look at dream suits, picture on google And going to other people town.My design got better and  with the new Welcome the new amiibo i just can't wait to see idea.


~MY ROOMS IV DONE~[/B]


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 24, 2016)

Mayor's Main Room - Customized minimalist furniture showcasing pictures of all my cute doggies!






Mayor's Left Room - Bathroom 






Mayor's Back Room - Garden Room *EXPANDED!*






Mayor's Right Room - Kitchen






Mayor's 2nd Floor - Dressing Room/Laundry






Mayor's Basement - Pave Room






Inn &Spa Main Room






Inn &Spa Left Room - Cabana Guest Room  *EXPANDED!*






Inn &Spa Back Room - Exotic Guest Room *NEW!*






Inn &Spa Right Room - Classic Guest Room *NEW!*






Inn &Spa 2nd Floor - Massage Room






Inn &Spa Basement - Gym






NiteLife Main Room - Bar!






NiteLife Left Room - Karaoke Stage






NiteLife Back Room - Convenience Store (for late night munchies) *NEW!*






NiteLife Right Room - Seafood Restaurant (complete with lobster tanks)






NiteLife 2nd Floor - Restroom






NiteLife Basement - Boxing Ring *NEW!*






Fun Zone Main Room - Arcade






Fun Zone Left Room - Spaceship (cause who doesn't want one of these?)






Fun Zone Back Room - Balloon Room *NEW!*






Fun Zone Right Room - Novelties and Snacks - oh how I love those bobble head zodiac animals!!!






Fun Zone 2nd Floor - Birthday Room






Fun Zone Basement - Crop UFO *EXPANDED!*


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 29, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> I posted pics of all my rooms a long time ago, but here is the link...
> 
> Pics of all my rooms



Thank you so much  it give me some idea  ( I Love NiteLife Main Room - Bar and the Fun Zone Basement - Crop UFO )


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 29, 2016)

oh my gosh. they're all amazing. wow. o_o impressive ♥
I was gonna post my main room, and room in the back, but after seeing yours.... ehhh will probably wait until I finish them 100% lol.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 29, 2016)

Momiji I remember you helping me with Gracie's fashion challenge with your shop 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm posting my Mayor's Kitchen and Basement rooms.  They are those I'm the most proud of.  The others are not finished and I'm in the process of designing my 2nd character's house with lots of customised food.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 1, 2016)

Alexi said:


> oh my gosh. they're all amazing. wow. o_o impressive ♥
> I was gonna post my main room, and room in the back, but after seeing yours.... ehhh will probably wait until I finish them 100% lol.




I can't wait to see .Am all ways looking for a new ideas 

- - - Post Merge - - -
Plum Pudding

I close my Gracie's fashion shop ( i may open again when i have all the clothing again ) 

I love your Kitchen  and how you use the island  i may use that when i do a kitchen  for my house ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

More picture ( police  office/station theme)
Courtroom
Jail room
Locker/shower room
interrogation room


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 1, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh I love your rooms, you've made them all look so spacious!!
I always find I don't have enough space for everything so it end up liking cluttered, and that's with the house expanded to full capacity 
I'll try and figure out how to get a picture in here later. None of them really have a consistent theme now, I have a princess room, mermaid room, card room, sweets room, Gracie room and a gorgeous room. And in each I've added bits of the zodiac set, mush set and weeding set. Plus villager pictures and a few 7/11 items in the sweets room.
Also have some big furniture scattered around too, might get rid of that now....


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 1, 2016)

hey ~

Omg so true i feel like I don't have enough space for everything too ,some of my room will be so  cluttered  that i have to take every thing out and re start ,i like to draw my room layout or just  take a picture from google and convert the picture to the game  items .The worst part is i ORDER LOT OF STUFF AND OMG I END UP NOT USING IT ORG HALF  HR DOWN THE DRAIN (LOL i freaking max the amount of stuff u can order from the shop 0-0

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> Oh I love your rooms, you've made them all look so spacious!!
> I always find I don't have enough space for everything so it end up liking cluttered, and that's with the house expanded to full capacity
> I'll try and figure out how to get a picture in here later. None of them really have a consistent theme now, I have a princess room, mermaid room, card room, sweets room, Gracie room and a gorgeous room. And in each I've added bits of the zodiac set, mush set and weeding set. Plus villager pictures and a few 7/11 items in the sweets room.
> Also have some big furniture scattered around too, might get rid of that now....


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh I need to wake up before posting messages in a morning. Sorry about all the errors in that post!!
I could do with doing a second house but I'm a bit funny about things like that. Like I wouldn't want a basically empty house sitting there mostly doing nothing. I wouldn't mind if we could see a like computerised version of the other character or the mayor waking around....wish they'd added something like that....

That room you have with the abd in is great though, looks like a proper entrance to a house with how you put the museum items!


----------



## Miii (Mar 1, 2016)

This is my mayor's house  All my rooms have color themes. My main room is pink/blue/white themed, the back room is blue themed, right room is purple/black themed, the left room is brown/green, the basement is green, and the upstairs is red/gold :3

My other 3 characters' houses still need work lol


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 1, 2016)

Miii said:


> This is my mayor's house  All my rooms have color themes. My main room is pink/blue/white themed, the back room is blue themed, right room is purple/black themed, the left room is brown/green, the basement is green, and the upstairs is red/gold :3
> 
> My other 3 characters' houses still need work lol
> 
> ...



Very cool rooms idea  My fav room is the blue with the fish  ( i love the customize ) and brown room i love the layout and it would be a room i would sleep in ,Good job


----------



## Miii (Mar 1, 2016)

Bump because I like this thread idea


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 1, 2016)

Ugh I always feel like I have too much stuff too.. anyway all these rooms are amazing! My house is kind of a mess (transitioning between themes for rooms), and my second character's house is a one room balloon series house XD


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 2, 2016)

brookethecat said:


> Ugh I always feel like I have too much stuff too.. anyway all these rooms are amazing! My house is kind of a mess (transitioning between themes for rooms), and my second character's house is a one room balloon series house XD




Thank you i put a lot of time in each room ( take half hr each ) with ordering/and opening each letter/and open presents   the house police station  theme am not so happy about the rooms .the only room that turn out what  i wanted was the locker/  shower room ~


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 3, 2016)

I think your police station/court room/jail house is very clever and unique! I love seeing how other people decorate their houses. I hope more people will post photos here.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 3, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> I think your police station/court room/jail house is very clever and unique! I love seeing how other people decorate their houses. I hope more people will post photos here.



Thanks i really wanted to make a police station ( i saw a room on you tube there house was  police station  i was like wow that's cool but its bit funny ( my main house is museum,rover house is police station,and the last house is a bank >_< I feel like every small town i go in really life have those 3 things ( i should make a  thrift shop or a grocery  Store XD or even better a bar

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update ~My friends basement i finish yesterday


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 3, 2016)

Update/Bump~My Bank theme house

Bank/atm


Bank vault


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 5, 2016)

I hope that now it's the weekend some more people will post pictures of their rooms here. I love looking at other people's room design ideas.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 7, 2016)

Update:Made a throne room and a Eastern bath house for one of my friends house


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 7, 2016)

That bath house is amazing


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 7, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> That bath house is amazing



Thank you ,The only thing i don't like in this room is the sofa close next to the bath ( i do want a sofa there but i wish it was inline as its bit off  for my taste ) I need to finish working on my detective room but am so lazy ...takes so much worK XD LOL


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 11, 2016)

BUMP ~looking For some Inspiration  ( also need some  idea for police station room


----------



## treetops (Apr 11, 2016)

--


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 11, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Here are some parts of my house. None of the rooms have been completed yet, but I do have a clear idea on what I want them to look like.
> 
> Bedroom:
> 
> ...



I like the Library room and how you put the ladder ,and Bedroom wall and floor is nice together.


----------



## fallensnow (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, I love all of these room - they're so beautiful. 
This thread is such a good idea, I need more inspiration with my rooms for my second character.
Mine are quite boring in that I usually just stick to furniture sets - but I'll show you them anyway! 


My Mayors main room.


My Mayors cafe room - Left room. - I'm hoping to move this downstairs - where the Regal Set currently is - and put the Mermaid Set in with the same white floors and this wallpaper 


My Mayors right room. I just love the princess set, it's so detailed and beautiful.


Upstairs is the Rocco Set - I'm thinking of getting this customised to Gothic White - what do you think?

*Edit:* I'm not sure how to get rid of that last attached image below so apologies for that


----------



## Gaboxing (Apr 11, 2016)

Your cafe room is one of my favorite rooms ever! Well done! Btw, I don't think you should change to rococo pink. If anything, rococo yellow would look good too.


----------



## fallensnow (Apr 11, 2016)

Gaboxing said:


> Your cafe room is one of my favorite rooms ever! Well done! Btw, I don't think you should change to rococo pink. If anything, rococo yellow would look good too.



Thank you so much!!  I've updated it with more food - Chocolate cake, Turkey ect. I'm so glad to hear you like it.
Oh wow, I just looked at the Gothic Yellow - I love it! I think I might consider that, thank you!


----------



## etsusho (Apr 12, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> Mayor's Main Room - Customized minimalist furniture showcasing pictures of all my cute doggies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The lobster tanks are a really cute idea!


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 14, 2016)

great room 's every one i got some idea ,please keep up the good work


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 15, 2016)

I was thinking of having a cosplaying room in my basement, but it's filled with the kiddie set right now for selling


----------



## momiji345 (May 1, 2016)

I Saw this Grave yard on google just like to share it gave me some  idea.The room was created by acnl-homes.I Like to layout and how he use the leafs with the room really feel like your out side


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 4, 2016)

BUMP ~new rooms


----------



## petaltail (Jun 4, 2016)

I love your rooms! I especially like the one where it looks like a photo shoot studio (if that's what you were going for, that's what I got from it!) I might take some inspiration from that, so thank you for posting pictures!
As for my rooms, I'm thinking of having all of them pastel colours, maybe a couple of rooms filled with just one set. I've just recently restarted so I have almost no furniture at all, so I have a long way to go, but at least I'll have time to plan!


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks the photo shoot i found online picture google,Be free to post your room idea when you have your room plan Out and finish, Love to get more idea as well,The more people join here on this thread  the better we can get more picture /room decoration .

Happy designing ~


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 6, 2016)

BUMP~WORKING ON ROOM


----------



## Svive (Jun 6, 2016)

So far I only have my bathroom and Cafe room done!

Bathroom


Cafe


----------



## lolita.x (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm trying to turn my main room into a cute little classic/regal living room- it's taking forever but i think I'm nearly there! i also have a lovely modern wood furniture room upstairs...however i think the mermaid furniture does look lovely when all together in the complete set!


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 18, 2016)

Svive said:


> So far I only have my bathroom and Cafe room done!
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 174267
> ...



wow that cafe looks amazing,The bathroom looks great ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Svive said:


> So far I only have my bathroom and Cafe room done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't think my houses have a theme except for Paisley.

For Hearts' mayor Caitlyn, I have the whole Princess Series in the living room, a nice little cafe in the left room, the mermaid series in the right room, no back room, the Gracie series in the basement, and the sloppy series upstairs.

Paisley's house is a hotel. In the living room it has the gorgeous set, in the back room is the sloppy set, left is another cafe with some of the sweets series, right is the bathroom, basement is laundry room, and upstairs is the gracie set


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 19, 2016)

My favourite room,  a nautical themed basement tv hangout. ^^
I have a(n uncustomized) life preserver hanging on the wall in the space between the mermaid statue and the couch.  I couldn't get it on the picture. The music playing is Steep Hill.


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 19, 2016)

These are so inspiring! I wish I could show my house, but I don't have a computer to upload the pictures


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 20, 2016)

lunarkitty said:


> My favourite room,  a nautical themed basement tv hangout. ^^
> I have a(n uncustomized) life preserver hanging on the wall in the space between the mermaid statue and the couch.  I couldn't get it on the picture. The music playing is Steep Hill.



Wow that looks Great ,i really like how you have a boat on the table in the middle of the room  ,your lay out is  nice and lots of room.The customized furniture  with the wall paper is nice combo


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 20, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> Wow that looks Great ,i really like how you have a boat on the table in the middle of the room  ,your lay out is  nice and lots of room.The customized furniture  with the wall paper is nice combo


Why thank you so much! That means a lot to me.  I'm glad you like the layout, it was based on a rl friend's basement. Oh, I just noticed, the ship is blocking the oil lamp, so that's what the other item on the table is. I agree that the ship was just what the room needed to finish it off. It was a gift from an American friend of mine, you can't get it otherwise in European games.


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 24, 2016)

UPDATE ROOM (Ice cream /Cafe )


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 24, 2016)

Kitchen:


Spoiler











Bedroom:


Spoiler



This is my favorite room! ^u^




A more recent pic:







Bathroom/laundry room:


Spoiler











Backyard:


Spoiler



I feel like it could use a little something more- maybe some plants and flowers ^^;


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 24, 2016)

My house is no where near complete but I plan to make it look like a dollhouse


----------



## momiji345 (Jun 24, 2016)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> Kitchen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I like the bedroom & Kitchen:,But i think My fav is bath room like Bathroom/laundry room idea

- - - Post Merge - - -



jessicat_197 said:


> My house is no where near complete but I plan to make it look like a dollhouse



I can't wait to see picture when your room is done


----------



## momiji345 (Aug 13, 2016)

BUMP LOOKING FOR IDEA   POST AWAY


----------



## mags (Aug 13, 2016)

Loved looking at these pictures, thank you all for sharing your ideas.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 13, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 3, 2017)

Bump~Am back and i  can't wait too see new rooms^^ I love all the new items from the update .The new items are great to use too spice a room up from old too new.Post away love too see your-idea-room thems. Am working on a room project i will post when finish


----------



## Loriii (Jan 3, 2017)

Just recently made a cafe in one of the rooms of the museum's 2nd floor using the items I bought from Welcome amiibo RVs, Brewster's and some randoms


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm really loving all the rooms in this thread :> the amiibo update made it so much more fun to decorate. I'll post my rooms tomorrow!


----------



## Durk (Jan 3, 2017)

My houses aren't even close to finished. I've only started working on 2 of them, but I already have plans for all for of them. So I guess I'll just share those.

My characters are based on all four seasons, and my mayor is called Autumn. I wanted her house to be very witchy, so I'm using a lot of orange and wood, also a lot of plants. The main room includes a living area and small kitchen and the upstairs area and basement are reserved for the bed and bathroom.

For my character Winter, I wanted to make a town inn. I'm using light wood colors and a lot of green and white using customized cabin and ranch furniture. The main room is used as a common area and the back room is probably going to be a small restaurant. Downstairs will be a bathroom and both the left and upstairs room will be guest rooms. The right room will be a small room for Winter himself to live.

I still have to create Spring and Summer, but for Spring I'm planning to make a flower shop using probably only the main room. Her living area will be upstairs and she'll be having a lot of art related stuff there. She really likes bright colors, so this will probably be the most colorful house out of all four of them.

Last but not least, Summer's house. His house will mostly be like a church or temple dedicated to the sun. The main room will be the temple area and upstairs will be a galaxy room with the actual sun object from the update. Summer will probably live in the basement and I'm going to use a lot of sloppy furniture and cardboard boxes in his room.


----------



## Starie (Jan 3, 2017)

Role said:


> Just recently made a cafe in one of the rooms of the museum's 2nd floor using the items I bought from Welcome amiibo RVs, Brewster's and some randoms



I seriously love this, amazing job!


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 3, 2017)

Role said:


> Just recently made a cafe in one of the rooms of the museum's 2nd floor using the items I bought from Welcome amiibo RVs, Brewster's and some randoms


Its amazing ! Wow am so jelly right know i would go to that cafe every day


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 4, 2017)

Update:working on 711 room,here what i have so far in the room ;D





dizzy bone i agree with i think it was great idea to add stuff plus i loveeee how u can move stuff like the animal crossing happy home designer

Durk  am looking foreword too seeing the room picture when your finish


----------



## Loriii (Jan 4, 2017)

momiji345 said:


> Update:working on 711 room,here what i have so far in the room ;D
> 
> View attachment 191680



I love what's going on here so far! Your room's making me want to go out and buy something to eat xD Looking forward to when everything is finished


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2017)

Here are some pictures from my alt character Mei's house. She was put in charge by her mother to run the family business, a small bed and breakfast in town. She inputed in her own personal touch to the rooms - a stuffed bear in every room so she doesn't feel so lonely in such a big house.

Btw I completely forgot to take pictures of her own room, so I'll post them later  





the main room has the reception area and a corner gardening shop. Mei put mama bear in charge of the reception desk because she has bad people skills u_u





a sitting area where patrons can have some tea. that's also the only working phone in my town :'D 





close up of the gardening shop 





the room to the left is a larger guest room meant for longer stays. it even has a microwave and tv! 





here's another angle of the room. papa bear keeps this guest company. i decorated this room and the next one as if they are already occupied by someone. 





the room to the back is a small guest room that is occupied by a painter. this is probably my favourite room that I've ever designed :'D I gave it a sunflower theme.





here's another angle of the room (in the DA you can't actually go inside fully because the path is blocked by the paint set on the floor). the painting i used was wendell's sunflower painting <3





the top floor has kind of an alps resort theme going on? i have no idea, but it's super peaceful and i love it. probably the most expensive room since it has a hot tub inside and a nice queen sized bed 





here's another close up. the gemini closet is my favourite part of this room 





downstairs is the spa/bath house 





i'm still not sure about this room haha


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 4, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Here are some pictures from my alt character Mei's house. She was put in charge by her mother to run the family business, a small bed and breakfast in town. She inputed in her own personal touch to the rooms - a stuffed bear in every room so she doesn't feel so lonely in such a big house.
> 
> Btw I completely forgot to take pictures of her own room, so I'll post them later
> 
> ...


I don't see the images.


----------



## cats_toy (Jan 4, 2017)

Here are a few of my rooms;


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 5, 2017)

wow so far there's been lots of  Super cool rooms ,keep bringing idea And don't forget to have fun 

dizzy bone i love that the home as story to it 
cats_toy my fav room is the top one its so zen i love it


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 5, 2017)

I know a lot of people do cafes, but if the cafe had another theme it could be more effective. On one of my secondary characters I'm making a big cafe with lots of rooms and each one has a different theme (eg. I'm currently making a tropical cafe with waffles and I just thought of making an autumn one with pies and stew)


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 6, 2017)

My Japans theme bus stop ^^ Am waiting for the cat bus !


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 7, 2017)

momiji345 said:


> My Japans theme bus stop ^^ Am waiting for the cat bus !
> 
> View attachment 191832View attachment 191833View attachment 191834



What wallpaper is that?


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 7, 2017)

UnwrittenTale sorry for the late post its a  shoji screen

Project  Zelda: A Link Between Worlds milk bar  room ^^Will be put in BTB Auction


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 7, 2017)

Friendly Bump


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 7, 2017)

Ah I've been looking at this thread for a while and I love all of the beautiful designs! They really inspire me to do something more with my house haha! 

Today I tried to create a kitchen-like room (caf? themed) in my back room and I think it is a decent start!
I used the lovely set (customised pink and white) and the cinnamoroll set as I think they go together quite well. I also used the shaved-ice lamp as it would give that little extra sweet touch and the lily record player. (which plays either Caf? K.K. Or K.K. Stroll, I like to switch it up every so often!) I wanted it to look sweet and inviting, like a nice place you would like to sit and drink some afternoon coffee in! I haven't quite finished as I'm planning to change around the food on the main table (the picnic basket is definitely only going to be temporary) but I'm thinking about which food objects would look good there! ^_^ 

Please let me know what you think! I know it isn't that good as I didn't really plan much and just winged it but hopefully it looks okay!


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 8, 2017)

w.i.p.


----------



## Faedrah (Jan 8, 2017)

These are my two favourite rooms.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 8, 2017)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Ah I've been looking at this thread for a while and I love all of the beautiful designs! They really inspire me to do something more with my house haha!
> 
> Today I tried to create a kitchen-like room (caf? themed) in my back room and I think it is a decent start!
> I used the lovely set (customised pink and white) and the cinnamoroll set as I think they go together quite well. I also used the shaved-ice lamp as it would give that little extra sweet touch and the lily record player. (which plays either Caf? K.K. Or K.K. Stroll, I like to switch it up every so often!) I wanted it to look sweet and inviting, like a nice place you would like to sit and drink some afternoon coffee in! I haven't quite finished as I'm planning to change around the food on the main table (the picnic basket is definitely only going to be temporary) but I'm thinking about which food objects would look good there! ^_^
> ...



So pretty!! What is the flooring?


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 8, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> So pretty!! What is the flooring?



The walls and floor are just the cinnamoroll wall and floor set from Chai! I thought it looked nicer than the lovely wall and floor as it was too pink and I tried to make the colour scheme more white-based! ^_^ Thank you so much! I'm glad you think it looks nice <3


----------



## dino (Jan 8, 2017)

Amy-chan said:


> w.i.p.
> View attachment 191962



this is soooooooooooooooo cute and creative and i love it a bunch! what an awesome concept, it's almost like you enter and you're a giant ! always a fan of plant rooms, but this is one of the most innovative i've seen. what else are you planning on doing with it? 

i wanted to ask - how did you get the water floor? i know it's a d.i. achievement but what for haha


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 8, 2017)

Amy-chan said:


> w.i.p.
> View attachment 191962



that would be great with the island table and stool ^^


----------



## MajorJess (Jan 8, 2017)

Love looking through these! Made me want to go through my house and take pictures of my favorite rooms. I'll have to come back with pictures some time this coming week to share my favorite spaces.


----------



## JSS (Jan 8, 2017)

Many people playing this game are so creative and here I am struggling to decide on a kitchen! Love the room with the crops and UFO. Such a fun idea.


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 9, 2017)

dino said:


> this is soooooooooooooooo cute and creative and i love it a bunch! what an awesome concept, it's almost like you enter and you're a giant ! always a fan of plant rooms, but this is one of the most innovative i've seen. what else are you planning on doing with it?
> 
> i wanted to ask - how did you get the water floor? i know it's a d.i. achievement but what for haha


Aww, thank you!  I think I'll add some more plants and expand it. Oh, and I got the water floor from a friendly hacker.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreenLeaf said:


> that would be great with the island table and stool ^^


Good call! I'll add these as well.


----------



## dino (Jan 9, 2017)

Amy-chan said:


> Aww, thank you!  I think I'll add some more plants and expand it. Oh, and I got the water floor from a friendly hacker.



oh haha, relatable. me w anything from puzzle league lmfao. and np! sure it'll look amazing as you continue w it ☆


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 9, 2017)

ok since now can share pics I will post my ideas

this my 2nd character house (still a work in progress but it's almost finished just need an extra room)

sorry for the weird angles I'm not great with miiverse ^^''

first floor dagashiya cheap candy and toys store popular from 50s until early 80s
the game has a limit for the objects present in a room so it not came as I wished











2nd floor the owner house he is sick  melanconic and always dreaming about his lost love 











I tried my best be most realistic as possible with the whole house concept
not entirely statisfied but this is AC after all XD


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 9, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> ok since now can share pics I will post my ideas
> 
> this my 2nd character house (still a work in progress but it's almost finished just need an extra room)
> 
> ...



I love it! Did you design the girl's portrait on the wall?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 9, 2017)

oh thanks! <3
yes all the custom designs not included in the game textures are drawings by me ^^


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 9, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> oh thanks! <3
> yes all the custom designs not included in the game textures are drawings by me ^^



That's awesome! You should post other designs you've made!


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't think I'm that great (^\\\\^) but if you liked them 
I made other designs for my other characters 
soon I will post the other houses here too ^^


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 9, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> I don't think I'm that great (^\\\\^) but if you liked them
> I made other designs for my other characters
> soon I will post the other houses here too ^^



I like All of rooms,plus It can get tricky with room designing when your doing a realistic house concept..i try but my house became a messy  clump XD Good job i can't  wait too see more

 EVERYONE THANK U FOR POSTING HERE AND KEEPING THIS THREAD ALIVE .THERE'S SO MANY AWESOME ROOMS !


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's my house in Ivyvale, my pink/pastel town. It was completely finished before the update, but now that there's so many more items, I'm changing a lot of things so now some of the rooms are wip's. 

Main room with pink/white/gold.










Right room is a fashion show. I need to get a few more of the new floor lights but otherwise this room is done.





Left room is my toy room. I especially love this one because there's a lot going on with the race car track and the merry-go-round.





Back room is still a wip. I'm not too happy with the layout except for the "forest" along the back wall.










My bedroom upstairs. When the Sanrio sets came out, I knew I had to put all of it in there! I'm also probably going to change one of the chocolate cakes to the new cupcake item.










Downstairs is my favorite room. It's an calm, atmospheric room with villager pictures from Ivyvale current and past, and a selection of my favorite K.K. Slider songs.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 9, 2017)

aww my favorite furniture combination is dog and marshmallow chair that one is adorable
my favorite room is the last one I like the other wordly feel of it the blue tint the pics so peaceful but unsetting in some way  
and the gyroids  are really a  nifty touch great palette and great sound they're made right for this room when I visited your dream town I was mesmerized by their sound my gosh this room is great!


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 9, 2017)

Some of my favorite rooms (feel free to see the rest of it in a dream: 4F00-001D-A970)

in my Halloween house, my witch's room where she casts her spells and keeps all of her magical items and ingredients:




And in my Westworld-themed house, Maeve's saloon:


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 9, 2017)

stickymice said:


> Some of my favorite rooms (feel free to see the rest of it in a dream: 4F00-001D-A970)
> 
> in my Halloween house, my witch's room where she casts her spells and keeps all of her magical items and ingredients:
> View attachment 192102
> ...



All i can say is WOW...The room is freaking awesome !!! j love the saloon ;]


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 10, 2017)

Here are the most recent photos of my mayor's home. I tried to keep it small while still having all the essentials (kitchen, bathroom, etc.)





I used a mix of exotic furniture and other brown/natural wood type furnitures. I really love how it came out! 





Her sleeping area is in the main room as well. I used the large bookshelf and staircase drawer as a partition





Little record corner. I want the record box to complete this area but for now I have Stinky's pic, one of my fav villagers <3 





Bamboo themed bathroom. I had to put the 3ds next to the toilet so she can play while she poops :'D 





Instead of making the upstairs a whole room for herself, I decided to make it a study so she can work on her mayoral duties. Unintentionally turned out quite nautical themed but I wanted it to have different sorts of antique items and obscurities. 





The laundry room in the basement. I was debating whether I wanted to put the fan in there... but the clothes line moves on its own so I thought it would be weird without some sort of wind source lol.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 10, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Here are the most recent photos of my mayor's home. I tried to keep it small while still having all the essentials (kitchen, bathroom, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 3ds in the bathroom is hilarious  I also love using non-partition items as a partition, so the bookcase and drawer are really cool in the main room.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 10, 2017)

weird...can't see thr last pictures with both my browsers....

probably they're from a different image hosing...


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

here's mine, starting with the basement!
she has her little computer and mini greenhouse downstairs to take care of:

along with her washing machine, exercise bike (because who doesn't have one in their basement), and the rest of her plants.
 
the main room is where i'm keeping all of the items are going to eventually go into different rooms, so basically when i buy them. 
the upstairs is a double function sitting room/dining room and kitchen

the island with the food items, spice rack, and bread keeper. (the two white things on the bottom left and right corner are two kitchen corners put together to make a decorative spacer for the dining area

and last but not least; the back wall



i have yet to get my dream address up and going, but im hoping i'll do that soon with a road-walkway going through my town


----------



## Snowfell (Jan 11, 2017)

I love this thread! Everyone's got such neat ideas.

Here's my main Mayor's house. I'm gonna cut the images because they're kinda big.
I wanted all of the rooms to have the same sort of feel, while still being different spaces. I'm really happy with how it's turned out.


Spoiler








Main living room





Kitchen





James's bedroom





Hobby/work room





Observatory. There's a bed in there so James can sleep when she's stayed up too late star gazing.





And finally the bathroom.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2017)

Snowfell said:


> I love this thread! Everyone's got such neat ideas.
> 
> Here's my main Mayor's house. I'm gonna cut the images because they're kinda big.
> I wanted all of the rooms to have the same sort of feel, while still being different spaces. I'm really happy with how it's turned out.
> ...



your rooms are beautiful! *o*


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 11, 2017)

My mayor's house in my main town.




Spoiler


----------



## Invisible again (Jan 11, 2017)

I've only finished 2 of my rooms in my main mayor's house, and I'm pretty content with how they look. c:



Spoiler: Chill Room







My chill room was inspired by my favorite villager Wendy's home. It's basically just a room to chill and have fun, while snacking on candy and other goodies.


Spoiler: Living Room







My living room was inspired by a fancy apartment living room that I saw in an anime, so... I thought I'd make something similar to that. If I didn't have my Christmas decorations up, I'd normally have my popcorn machine on the other side of the room.


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 11, 2017)

Just finished 2 rooms and I'm happy with them! I'm here trying to find ideas 4 the rest of my house. 
This is my home salon:











This is my kitchen. Music is KK Stroll:













(constructive criticism welcome btw)


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 11, 2017)

Snowfell said:


> I love this thread! Everyone's got such neat ideas.
> 
> Here's my main Mayor's house. I'm gonna cut the images because they're kinda big.
> I wanted all of the rooms to have the same sort of feel, while still being different spaces. I'm really happy with how it's turned out.
> ...



These are really gorgeous. I love the warmth of the wood tones and the plants. Very nicely done. How do you do that sort of painterly effect on the screencaps?


----------



## Snowfell (Jan 12, 2017)

@hulaburger Your salon is so cute! That's something that I haven't seen done before, I really like it. 



stickymice said:


> These are really gorgeous. I love the warmth of the wood tones and the plants. Very nicely done. How do you do that sort of painterly effect on the screencaps?



I run my pics through this before I post them. Noise reduction: High, Upscaling: 1.6x


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 12, 2017)

I finished my game room recently


----------



## Clover-Palette (Jan 12, 2017)

_I really love these rooms! You guys are so creative and this thread is helpful for 
people like me who are struggling for ideas!_


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 15, 2017)

POWER BUMP ~Go


----------



## Shydragon (Jan 15, 2017)

Snowfell said:


> I love this thread! Everyone's got such neat ideas.
> 
> Here's my main Mayor's house. I'm gonna cut the images because they're kinda big.
> I wanted all of the rooms to have the same sort of feel, while still being different spaces. I'm really happy with how it's turned out.
> ...



Such nice rooms! Your observatory has the same basic theme as my bedroom, except mine has (or will have, it's wip) various princess furniture mixed in with the regal blue and a mama polar bear!


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

hulaburger said:


> -snip-



Love your room! What hat is that? It's so funny and cute.


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 15, 2017)

My Mayor's House


Spoiler


----------



## JSS (Jan 15, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> My Mayor's House



I love pretty much all of those and each room is different while still blending in nicely.
*copies*


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol, thanks. I've been tweaking my house for years and I'll probably never stop tweaking it.


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 16, 2017)

UPDATE:

Making my  house in to a mobsters \Mafia Theme,Just Getting some ideas
Room 1
Room 2-Bar 
Room 3 Church /torture room ..pristest is a syco killer that works for the mob
Room 4 -iillegally Money laundering
Up stairs-The Boss room
Down stairs-Grave yard (Its where they get rid of the bodys)

Here the out side of the house and my Mayor outfit


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 16, 2017)

momiji345 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Making my  house in to a mobsters \Mafia Theme,Just Getting some ideas
> Room 1
> ...



Wow, that exterior looks fantastic with the modern house design. It looks very sophisticated with the gold roses in front!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 16, 2017)

momiji345 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Making my  house in to a mobsters \Mafia Theme,Just Getting some ideas
> Room 1
> ...



This is perfect :'D Can I ask, do you have multiple copies of the game or do you just use your alt/main character and change the theme of the houses once in a while? I have it in my mind that once I make a house interior that I like, I kinda keep it forever hahaha (interior designing is so hard for me u.u) but all your rooms and the rooms here are inspiring me to change it up once in a while.


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 16, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> Wow, that exterior looks fantastic with the modern house design. It looks very sophisticated with the gold roses in front!



Thank you i really like outside so far,I can't wait to start on the rooms still need to think of the main room

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> This is perfect :'D Can I ask, do you have multiple copies of the acnl game or do you just use your alt/main character and change the theme of the houses once in a while? I have it in my mind that once I make a house interior that I like, I kinda keep it forever hahaha (interior designing is so hard for me u.u) but all your rooms and the rooms here are inspiring me to change it up once in a while.



Rervor town use to be my brothers game but he's more a ps4 /and xbox kind a guy.When my brother give me his town i put all my items in revor town  and know its my room designing town.My room changes depending if am in designing mood.

Am very happy this form is inspiring you and others.I want to show people changing room can be fun.You just need To get a idea.

Thank you everyone for posting and keeping this thread alive /Keep up the awesome ideas/rooms


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 17, 2017)

My recreational center:



Spoiler


----------



## Xme (Jan 17, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> My recreational center:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow that's awesome! You did a great job on that!


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> My recreational center:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



j wish i can click the like button 50 times/ and am  super jelly your rooms is soo coolll


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 18, 2017)

I love the rec center. super well done!


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks, I really like it turned out


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 18, 2017)

my side character's home is finally finished! slightly japanese inspired, but mostly my aesthetic. we've got a living room, bedroom/main living quarters, a bath, and a little greenhouse! 


Spoiler







living room





bedroom





bath (i'll probably add a few giant clam shells)





greenhouse​


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

Ichigo. said:


> my side character's home is finally finished! slightly japanese inspired, but mostly my aesthetic. we've got a living room, bedroom/main living quarters, a bath, and a little greenhouse!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Your style is so adorable! I especially love the living room and bedroom c:


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 19, 2017)

cyrus & reese Retail shop -Unfortunately the room is too small do the full size remodel ;/ Sad face


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2017)

momiji345 said:


> cyrus & reese Retail shop -Unfortunately the room is too small do the full size remodel ;/ Sad face
> 
> View attachment 192664View attachment 192665View attachment 192666



this is a really cute and clever idea! love the zzz especially haha :")


----------



## momiji345 (Nov 6, 2017)

*711*

711 shop store finish


----------



## momiji345 (Nov 7, 2017)

Next project

working japans restaurant


----------



## ackawai (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm making a drug house. 

The main room has the ramshackle wall and floor and a drip pail to make it seem the room is leaking. Everything is just in disarray. There are several sloppy items in the main room since it gives the house a state of messiness. I will post pictures when I'm done. 

The basement has lots of aloe and space heaters to make it look like they're growing marijuana. Kind of weird I know.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 7, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> My mayor's house in my main town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is outdated now.  I kinda improve since then.


----------



## momiji345 (Nov 7, 2017)

ackawai  lol that's not wired ..my friend did a hole house that was base on organized crime

The house had Money laundering room ,marijuana room ,Organ Trafficking ( operating room ) underground Casino room,hacking room

AccfSally-awesome i love the japans theme rooms   I can't wait to see more in the future


----------



## ackawai (Nov 7, 2017)

Can I have pics / DA of that house? It would be great ideas for MY hole house.


----------



## momiji345 (Nov 7, 2017)

unfortunately He restart the town so he dos't have the room any more ;C


----------



## ackawai (Nov 7, 2017)

Ahhh 

gess i'll use my ideas then lol


----------



## momiji345 (Nov 12, 2017)

I like the island gift shop from the island so i recreate in my room it will fit perfect with my new hawaii town,I try to get as close as possible ;P


----------



## momiji345 (Sep 6, 2018)

Its Been Forever Since iv been here  Am back ~  NEW ROOM ( Doctor office /Waiting room/operation room


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 7, 2018)

Woah! I remember this thread! It's been a long time since I have posted here. 
You might remember my Nautical basement but in the mean time and with the new update furniture I've been working hard to improve my house, I hope you like it!

Garden (main):




Cozy Cabin (right):




Study/Lounge (back):




Oriental room (left):




Nautical room (basement):




Upstairs Apartment:


----------



## momiji345 (Sep 7, 2018)

Bilaz said:


> Woah! I remember this thread! It's been a long time since I have posted here.
> You might remember my Nautical basement but in the mean time and with the new update furniture I've been working hard to improve my house, I hope you like it!
> 
> Garden (main):
> ...




I Just got back in to acnl ..and The form feel like ghost town ~ i was wording where ever one is at  am trying to keep this Form Alive I love the fist room with the pond ( Whats the item beside the left of the lantern )


----------



## kemdi (Sep 8, 2018)

It's cause New Leaf is almost 6 years old. That's like...almost ancient in game years.  When a new main game in the series gets released the forum will be busy again. In the meantime, I'm just gonna enjoy all the house pics, so many of them are super cool.


----------



## Lars (Sep 10, 2018)

momiji345 said:


> Its Been Forever Since iv been here  Am back ~  NEW ROOM ( Doctor office /Waiting room/operation room
> 
> View attachment 220214View attachment 220216View attachment 220215View attachment 220217View attachment 220218View attachment 220219



whats that x-ray thing you have on the wall ?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 10, 2018)

haii! I'm going to tell you peeps what my rooms look like! Since i'm using my school's laptop, i wont be able to send photos to show, but good thing i remembered what they look like.

Main Room: It's like a birch white, rikakkuma look. It's a living room, with a custom standing tv, two white couches, lamp, wii u, an custom 3ds xl, a little desk, hello kitty clock, papers, laptop, and tables/chairs.

Upstairs: It's like kawaii- bedroom, with a pom-pom bed, and a dresser. 

Left room: A kitchen themed.

right room: A bathroom themd.

Basement: A gaming room.


----------



## momiji345 (Sep 11, 2018)

Lars said:


> whats that x-ray thing you have on the wall ?




The item is called the doctor Desk  

- - - Post Merge - - -



dawn_crossing said:


> haii! I'm going to tell you peeps what my rooms look like! Since i'm using my school's laptop, i wont be able to send photos to show, but good thing i remembered what they look like.
> 
> Main Room: It's like a birch white, rikakkuma look. It's a living room, with a custom standing tv, two white couches, lamp, wii u, an custom 3ds xl, a little desk, hello kitty clock, papers, laptop, and tables/chairs.
> 
> ...




Sounds so petty ~ Probably will go to your dream address to check it out


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 24, 2018)

momiji345 said:


> I Just got back in to acnl ..and The form feel like ghost town ~ i was wording where ever one is at  am trying to keep this Form Alive I love the fist room with the pond ( Whats the item beside the left of the lantern )



My apologies for not answering sooner. You mean the flowers? That's a customized barrel planter.


----------



## momiji345 (Sep 24, 2018)

Bilaz said:


> My apologies for not answering sooner. You mean the flowers? That's a customized barrel planter.



Thank you ,I was looking for it in the game , i Was thinking it was  customized because icould not find it in that color


----------



## juniperemma (Jun 20, 2022)

Bump…does anyone have interest in this thread?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 15, 2022)

These are the rooms in my house! I am really proud of them and think they turned out just how I wanted them! The basement is just improvise as I have never really known what to put down there.... Maybe I should turn it into like... some sort of fake greenhouse looking thing?? IDK but here is my main player character house! I may update this later with Kaito and Luka's homes. (Order: Middle, Upstairs, Left Wing, Forward Wing, Right Wing, Basement.)


----------



## Belle T (Jul 23, 2022)

I've decided that since I probably won't be returning to New Leaf in awhile, I may as well post some screens of the more presentable or at least funny rooms in the three houses I have in the game.  Bear in mind that I stopped playing during a period of renovation, so there's going to be a lot of clutter and items scattered about everywhere.  Also, be polite and say hello to my cockroach friend.  He's not a nuisance; he's a pet.





The main room of my main house.  I forget what I was going to do with those flowers.  I must have stopped playing around Easter of last year, because I usually tried to have some kind of item related to the current holiday next to the coffee table or somewhere in the room.




This would be my office.  In addition to a comfy desk and chair, there's quite a few places to sit and read and entertain guests.





Yes, install _all _the stove tops.  _All of them._





I was never terribly fond of how this room came out.  Or to be more accurate, it's the one room in my house that I wish were smaller.  But I also just found bathroom furniture to be very difficult to find in New Leaf for some reason, hence the vanity and plain sink in place of a mirror and sink that actually make sense.





It's not truly a basement unless it looks like an actual dump.





The "I want my room to have literally everything even if it's slightly contradictory."  Tatami mats _and _beds because I like to have my options.





I didn't take many pictures of my secondary house, because it was more of a storage shed than a house.  I had intended to eventually re-work it into a gaming themed house, so that's where all the Mario and Zelda and etc. themed furniture would go.  But I did snap a pic of my most prized possession: My assorted collection of murder axes.

(The real story behind this is that I often would accidentally sell my equipment when doing bulk-sells at the Nook shop, and I got so bad with it that I decided to just buy a bunch of tools and shove them all in my secondary home for safe-keeping.)






The main room of my other, other house.  I haven't been to school in many years, but I think during the early days of the pandemic, I had become very nostalgic for those days.  I wish I had unlocked designer mode for my other characters, because you don't get a very good look at the whole scenery from this angle, but I was pretty happy with how this came out.





And, of course, the public restroom.  Just to end things on a high note.


----------

